# [Miesięcznik Gentoo] Maj

## michal.kurgan

Zapraszamy do lektury kolejnego Miesięcznika Gentoo:

http://www.gentoo.org/news/pl/gmn/20080526-newsletter.xml

Czekamy na wasze komentarze, na pewno macie jakieś pomysły co poprawić w sposobie tłumaczenia, czy może dodać do kolejnych numerów. Jeśli macie pomysły na artykuły to również możemy pomóc w ich tłumaczeniu i publikowaniu w angielskim Miesięczniku.

Przyjemnej lektury.

----------

## canis_lupus

404 Error Message: Page Not Found

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> 404 Error Message: Page Not Found

 Już działa.  :Smile: 

----------

## Dagger

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Następujący deweloperzy opuścili projekt Gentoo Linux w minionym miesiącu:
> 
>     * Stephen Bennet (spb)
> ...

 

??????????????

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> ??????????????

 To nie onet. Jak chcesz się wypowiedzieć to rób to (w miarę) pełnymi zdaniami.  :Confused: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Może w końcu cos sie ruszy z ta dystrybucją. Bo jak dalej tak pójdzie to trzeba sie będzie przesiąść...

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Może w końcu cos sie ruszy z ta dystrybucją. Bo jak dalej tak pójdzie to trzeba sie będzie przesiąść...

 

A po co zmieniać distro ? Rotacja developerów zawsze była i będzie tak to już jest we FLOSS.

----------

## canis_lupus

Nie chodzi mi o rotacje developerów, tylko o jakąś taką dziwną stagnację w rozwijaniu dystrybucji.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Quote:*   

> połączenia IP wg. portów

 

Skrót bez kropki.

 *Quote:*   

> Czy kiedykolwiek dostać w swoje ręce narzędzie podobne do top, ale opisujące połączenia sieciowe?

 

?!

 *Quote:*   

> (ebuildy to po prostu pliku tekstowe).

 

pliki

----------

## matiit

 *Quote:*   

> Trzecim narzędziem, które chcemy wam przedstawić jest iftop. W swoim działaniu jest ono bardzo porządne do znanego chyba wilu użytkownikom programu top z tą różnicą, że zamiast zajętości procesora i pamięci monitoruje ono połączenia sieciowe. Instalacja iftop: jest bardzo prosta i wymaga jedynie skorzystania z następującego polecenia:

 

----------

## Dagger

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

>  *Dagger wrote:*   ?????????????? To nie onet. Jak chcesz się wypowiedzieć to rób to (w miarę) pełnymi zdaniami. 

 

Kurt, obawiam sie, ze nie jestes osoba ktora ma prawo mi mowic co i jak mam robic...

Po prostu bylem bardzo zaskoczony odejsciem tych ludzi, bo moim zdaniem sporo wniesli do Gentoo.

----------

## mziab

 *Quote:*   

> Przymusowa emerytura deweloperów

 

Patrząc na cały podpunkt, wydaje mi się, że "retirement" było tu raczej użyte w sensie "przerwa", a nie "emerytura".

----------

## C1REX

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Nie chodzi mi o rotacje developerów, tylko o jakąś taką dziwną stagnację w rozwijaniu dystrybucji.

 

Przecież więcej doszło, niż odeszło. Do tego dopiero co Gentoo zostało zatwierdzone, jako organizacja non-profit.

A co do rozwoju. Problem w tym, że Gentoo wyewoluowało błyskawicznie i miało pewną przewagę nad innymi dystrybucjami. 

Moim zdaniem jednak nadal jest to najlepsza, z dojrzałych dystrybucji. Stawiam ją wyżej od Debiana, Slackware, czy SuSE.

Ubuntu i Arch trochę namieszali, ale IMHO wyjdzie to na zdrowie każdej dystrybucji. Jest skąd brać przykład.

----------

## michal.kurgan

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> [...]

 

 *matiit wrote:*   

> [...]

 

Poprawione, mam nadzieję że teraz potworków mniej.

 *mziab wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Przymusowa emerytura deweloperów 
> 
> Patrząc na cały podpunkt, wydaje mi się, że "retirement" było tu raczej użyte w sensie "przerwa", a nie "emerytura".

 

Możesz napisać dlaczego ci się tak wydaje?

BTW, w tym konkretnym przypadku chodzi jednak o przymusową emeryturę, niezależnie czy jest to dobrze, czy źle napisane.

---

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Nie chodzi mi o rotacje developerów, tylko o jakąś taką dziwną stagnację w rozwijaniu dystrybucji.

 

 dhcpcd

 OpenRC

 PMS i paludis, pkgcore

 LiveCD/DVD dla klastrów (GSoC w tym roku)

Wymieniłem tylko kilka projektów związanych z Gentoo, a które świadczą o rozwoju. Możesz podać coś więcej na temat tej stagnacji? Może ci chodzi o brak informacji na temat ciekawych projektów?

--- Edytowanie przez moderatora

Połączone dwa posty

Kurt Steiner

----------

## C1REX

Jak zaczynałem z Gentoo, to nie było laymana. Niby mała, a jednak poważna zmiana.

----------

## mziab

 *michal.kurgan wrote:*   

> Możesz napisać dlaczego ci się tak wydaje?
> 
> BTW, w tym konkretnym przypadku chodzi jednak o przymusową emeryturę, niezależnie czy jest to dobrze, czy źle napisane.

 

 *dictionary.reference.com wrote:*   

> 1.	to withdraw, or go away or apart, to a place of privacy, shelter, or seclusion: He retired to his study. 
> 
> 2.	to go to bed: He retired at midnight. 
> 
> 3.	to withdraw from office, business, or active life, usually because of age: to retire at the age of sixty.

 

 *GMN wrote:*   

> Enforced retirement: After 2.5 hours on the previous topics, people had to go to sleep and jokey's computer broke. Instead of waiting till the next regular meeting, because of its urgency, we scheduled a special session next week at the same time.

 

Cały podpunkt mówi o niezaplanowanej przerwie w obradach. Stąd moje przypuszczenie. Czasami lubię za dużo myśleć, więc przepraszam  :Smile:  Widzę, że tym razem to fałszywy alarm. Dzięki za rozwianie wątpliwości.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *michal.kurgan wrote:*   

>  dhcpcd
> 
>  OpenRC
> 
>  PMS i paludis, pkgcore
> ...

 

Nie chcę zaczynać flejma itp. ale przynajmniej w trzech przypadkach (openrc/dhcpcd/paludis) są to rzeczywiście bardziej projekty _związane_ z Gentoo. O ile się nie mylę są rozwijane przez byłych developerów Gentoo. Na podobnej zasadzie można powiedzieć, że Gentoo świetnie się rozwija, bo projekty związane, np. gcc/Xy/cokolwiek_z_drzewa, świadczą o rozwoju.

Co do PMS/paludisa/pkgcore - Oczywiście fajnie, że portage ma konkurencję. Nikt przecież nie lubi monopolistów, prawda? (-;

Tymczasem z drugiej strony, tej widocznej od strony normalnego użytkownika (który nie potrzebuje klastrów ;), często denerwują zaniedbane pakiety, które znajdują się w drzewku (za przykład niech będzie choćby ekg2). W takim wypadku ratunkiem często bywają overlaye. Szkoda tylko, że te opuszczone ebuildy często po prostu zaśmiecają drzewo...

Jakby ktoś jednak chciał flejmować/dyskutować to proponuję wydzielić kawałek o "zaniedbaniach/stagnacji" do osobnego wątku. (-;

I jeszcze takie pytanie, które mnie naszło po lekturze GMN i Twojego posta. Czy pkt. czwarty ma jakiś związek z:

 *Quote:*   

> Eric: Będę pracował nad stworzeniem specjalnego Gentoo LiveCD/DVD, którego głównym założeniem jest łatwe stworzenie klastra Beowulf. Podjąłem się tego zadania widząc prośbę o stworzenie takiego obrazu na liście dyskusyjnej gentoo-science (właściwie to było pytanie typu „czy jest ktoś na tyle szalony”).

 

? (-;

[/OffTopic]

----------

## michal.kurgan

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nie chcę zaczynać flejma itp. ale przynajmniej w trzech przypadkach (openrc/dhcpcd/paludis) są to rzeczywiście bardziej projekty _związane_ z Gentoo. O ile się nie mylę są rozwijane przez byłych developerów Gentoo. Na podobnej zasadzie można powiedzieć, że Gentoo świetnie się rozwija, bo projekty związane, np. gcc/Xy/cokolwiek_z_drzewa, świadczą o rozwoju.
> 
> 

 

openrc i dhdpcd są projektami, którymi się zajął lub stworzył deweloper Gentoo, który postanowił następnie przejść na emeryturę.

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Co do PMS/paludisa/pkgcore - Oczywiście fajnie, że portage ma konkurencję. Nikt przecież nie lubi monopolistów, prawda? (-;
> 
> 

 

PMS nie jest związany, to jest Gentoo, właśnie dzięki temu rozwój innych menadżerów pakietów jest znacznie ułatwiony.

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tymczasem z drugiej strony, tej widocznej od strony normalnego użytkownika (który nie potrzebuje klastrów , często denerwują zaniedbane pakiety, które znajdują się w drzewku (za przykład niech będzie choćby ekg2). W takim wypadku ratunkiem często bywają overlaye. Szkoda tylko, że te opuszczone ebuildy często po prostu zaśmiecają drzewo...
> 
> 

 

Na jednego dewelopera przypada 50 pakietów, wliczając takich deweloperów (jak np. ja) którzy nie zajmują tak naprawdę opieką. Chcesz aby to się zmieniło i było lepiej to czas dołączyć do grona deweloperów lub choćby wspomóc ich gotowymi ebuildami. Narzekanie na forum nic nie zmieni.

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jakby ktoś jednak chciał flejmować/dyskutować to proponuję wydzielić kawałek o "zaniedbaniach/stagnacji" do osobnego wątku. (-;
> 
> 

 

Dla mnie EOT.

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I jeszcze takie pytanie, które mnie naszło po lekturze GMN i Twojego posta. Czy pkt. czwarty ma jakiś związek z:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Eric: Będę pracował nad stworzeniem specjalnego Gentoo LiveCD/DVD, którego głównym założeniem jest łatwe stworzenie klastra Beowulf. Podjąłem się tego zadania widząc prośbę o stworzenie takiego obrazu na liście dyskusyjnej gentoo-science (właściwie to było pytanie typu „czy jest ktoś na tyle szalony”). 
> ...

 

I tak i nie, poszukaj ile jest rozwiązań tego typu. To jest jeden z projektów, który może mieć dość duże znaczenie nie tylko dla samego Gentoo (jeśli wyprodukuje coś działającego).

----------

## canis_lupus

1. Brak nowych LiveCD

2. Starocie w portage, 

3. Nikła ilośc nowych pakietów w portage.

Wiem, zaraz ktos mi powie że sam się mogę tym zająć. Niestety, ja jestem zwykłym userem. Nie developerem i nie mogę sie tym zająć bo po prostu nie potrafię.

----------

## C1REX

Opuszczone, czy zaniedbane pakiety były od zawsze. 

Kiedyś np. nie było kadu w portage. 

Problemem co najwyżej jest rosnąca konkurencja dla gentoo i pewna niechęć do dystrybucji źródłowych ostatnio.

Może, gdyby były jakieś benchmarki, które by pokazywały przewagę szybkości nad innymi dystrybucjami, to by gentoo odzyskało swoją popularność. 

Szkoda, że już mało kto wierzy w mit kompilacji.

Kiedyś Gentoo było w pierwszej trójce na distrowatch.

Ostatnio wypróbowałem kilkanaście dystrybucji i pomimo wielu wad gentoo, to właśnie ta dystrybucja wydaje mi się najlepsza.

----------

## canis_lupus

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Opuszczone, czy zaniedbane pakiety były od zawsze. 
> 
> Kiedyś np. nie było kadu w portage. 
> 
> 

 

Mnie chodzi o oprogramowanie normalnie i żwawo rozwijane, które w portage ma jakieś przedpotopowe wersje lub wszystko nowsze oznaczone jako ~ (choćby wspomniane przez Ciebie Kadu. Wszystko powyżek 0.4.3 jest ~).

----------

## Poe

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Opuszczone, czy zaniedbane pakiety były od zawsze. 
> 
> Kiedyś np. nie było kadu w portage. 
> 
> 

 

teraz tez jakby go nie bylo. ostatnia wersja w portage to 0.6.0-rc2....

----------

## C1REX

Takie rzeczy wynikają głównie ze słabnącej popularności Gentoo. 

Ubuntu i Arch na to wpłynęły IMHO

Sabayon natomiast nie wiem, czy wpływa pozytywnie, czy negatywnie. Jest jednak dużo popularniejszy, niż Gentoo.

----------

## canis_lupus

Zaraz się okaze, że jak chcesz uzywać Gentoo to trzeba będzie samemu ebuild'y pisać. Oby nie. Ja gentoo uzywam tylko ze względu na bezproblemowość i nie jestem developerem żeby sobie radzić z systemem.

----------

## C1REX

Czy Gentoo ma jakiś cel, do którego zmierza?

----------

## canis_lupus

O jakim celu myślisz? Jaki może mieć cel?

----------

## C1REX

Np. stania się najszybszą dystrybucją.

stania się najbardziej user-friendly.

Stanie się jak najbardziej elastyczną.

Jak najbezpieczniejszą. 

Coś jak to:

http://ubuntu.pl/manifest.php

----------

## canis_lupus

Mnie się podoba takie jakie jest teraz. Po co dorabiac do tego filozofię? Tylko żeby pakiety aktualizowali i dodawali nowe to juz będzie idealnie.

----------

## C1REX

No to cel mógłby być taki, by było maksymalnie dużo i maksymalnie aktualnych ebuildów.

O ile wiem, to Gentoo sprecyzowanych jasno celów chyba nie ma.

----------

## C1REX

Ślepy chyba jestem. Gentoo ma określone cele:

http://www.gentoo.org/main/pl/philosophy.xml

"Celem Gentoo jest stworzenie narzędzi i systemów, które pozwolą mu wykonać tę pracę w komfortowych warunkach i możliwie wydajnie. Nasze oprogramowanie musi być przyjemne w pracy i ma pomagać użytkownikom w docenieniu bogactwa zasobów Linuksa i ogólnie wolnego oprogramowania. "

----------

